# Special Ops Professional Reading



## Marauder06 (Oct 22, 2011)

The link below is the transcript of a moderated discussion panel hosted by the Center for Strategic and International Studies.  It's a year old and a lengthy read, but still pretty interesting.  Key speakers include ADM Olson and Michele Malvesti.

http://csis.org/files/attachments/100401_olson_transcript.pdf


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Haven't read the whole transcript yet, but this looks like one worth the time taken to read.

RF 1


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 24, 2011)

Interesting read.

I was never a fan of ADM Olson, but I was curious to what MITRE had to say about the topic... since they are the shadow government.


----------



## TB1077 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting this.  Took me a while to get around to reading it, but I found it very informative.


----------

